# iView Media Pro & alternative?



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just downloaded and am trying out iView Media Pro.  Find it is what I want and very fast, but the price is out-of-this-world! Doesn't even have email option (separate plugin purchase). Is there any other app out there that has the slide show advance features, cataloguing system and email option, and is as snappy in importing and scrolling, without the rediculous cost? There is the iView Media (without the Pro), but there are some features with the Pro that I need (more than 8000 images per catalogue, etc.). I don't care for iPhoto's system, as it duplicates all your images. I like the cataloguing of original images. I also like iView Media Pro's option to watch for changing folders.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi

I have iVM Pro 2.6.

It does have a mailing option, without a plug-in: just right (or CTRL) click and image, select Mail and away you go.

I prefer it to iPhoto for the same reasons.

Have a look at Shoebox: it might meet your needs.

Shoebox
I downloaded the trial for a look and it's very nice, but does not yet support RAW, so it's no good for me.

I think IV is worth the price.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I right click on an image and get no such option to mail. Are you sure you haven't installed a plug-in as offeered here: http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/12794
Why would someone develop such a plug-in if the option was already there?


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

I should have explained more fully.

Right click the image.
Select open with
There you will have a choice of applications with which you can open the image - such as PS/PSE

If Mail (or whatever mail app you use) does not appear in the list, simply select define helper applications and add the app of your choice.

This can also be used for iPhoto if you have a .Mac account, or want to use iPhotos integration with the other iLife apps.

From what I can see, the plug-in offers more functionality in terms of being able to re-size the image - but the basic action is available in IV.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Thanks, Pelao. That did it. Now I have to decide on whether I can or want to fork out $200 US! I downloaded Shoebox and find it much cheaper and nearly as good as IVM, but missing some of the nice advance options in slide show, and I'm sure in some other areas. IVM find feature seems to work flawlessly. Shoebox not as well or easy.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

..and thank you for the plug-in: I didn't know about it!

I also like Shoebox. I think it will evolve.

One thing to consider is how important your image management is to you. Obviously we all want a cool app, but IV is largely aimed at pros, so it can handle fonts, video etc. 

If your needs are going to evolve, then something like IV may be the way to go.

I also suggest you have a look at Photoreviewer:
Photoreviewer 

This is the neatest app. What it does is aid the culling of your photos before you catalogue them. You can quickly move through hundreds of shots, in a large view accepting or rejecting them as needed. I download to a folder with Image Capture, cull through Photoreviewer, then move on the iView.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

I purchased shoebox and it's been great so far. The keywords/categorizing feature was the main selling point for me.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

What about Photoshop Elements 3? I just got it for $99+tax at Amazon.ca. It's probably no where near the same ease of use for cataloguing, (at first look anyway) and I don't think it even does slideshows, but you can browse RAW files, do powerful batch processing, print picture packages, and of course there's excellent editing capabilities. Anyway until my package ships from Amazon I'm using the 30-day free fully functional trial version.

GraphicConverter handles slideshows nicely, and browses and edits. It is also less expensive than iView Media Pro.

I plan to use PSE3 for managing my RAW files (converted to DNG which is losslessly half the size), and iPhoto 4 for everything else.



> I don't care for iPhoto's system, as it duplicates all your images. I like the cataloguing of original images.


I just don't see why you would care. Once you delete the original, iPhoto's duplicate becomes the original. This is digital - a duplicate is the same as the original, IMHO. In fact, I wouldn't even call it duplicating - it's exactly the same as moving.


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

Pelao said:


> Shoebox
> I downloaded the trial for a look and it's very nice, but does not yet support RAW, so it's no good for me.


I just talked to the guy at Kavasoft, and here is what I've been told about RAW :
"Shoebox 1.1 will be able to display RAW files"


The update should be out either by tonight or tomorrow...

let wait and see...but it still kicks ass compare to iPhoto, much faster without the doubles.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

iPhoto is great for many things. However, it's basis is different than other similar apps. iView & Shoebox, for example, don't do anything to the original file. They just enable you to easily search and manage your images within your existing file system.

iPhoto creates it's own file system, which I do not like. Why? Simply because on 2 occasions updates to iPhoto have corrupted section of the iPhoto library. Sure, I have everything backed up, but I work with my images every day. The hassle is not worth it.

I also use PS/E. This leads to another reason I prefer not to use iPhoto. When you alter the key photo data and keywords in PS, this data stays with the image. However, the keywords are recognized by iPhoto. I prefer to edit and categorize in one application. Then I simply drag & drop into iView.

I also do not like iPhoto's handling of RAW files.

I did not know iPhoto could manage DNG. This is a pleasant and unexpected surprise!


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> I just talked to the guy at Kavasoft, and here is what I've been told about RAW :
> "Shoebox 1.1 will be able to display RAW files"


Really? Cool, very cool. Thank you!


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Pelao said:


> I also do not like iPhoto's handling of RAW files.
> 
> I did not know iPhoto could manage DNG. This is a pleasant and unexpected surprise!


iPhoto 4 doesn't handle RAW files or DNG. Sorry if I wasn't clear: I use PSE3 for RAW and DNG, using the Adobe Camera RAW 2.4 plugin. I use iPhoto 4 for everything else, i.e. JPG. iPhoto 5 handles RAW, but so far not very well from what I've heard. (by the way, that's a cautionary tale for any program that _claims_ to handle RAW).

I'll have to try iView Media Pro myself sometime - maybe then I'll see the $200 USD value in it.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh I see.
Yes, I agree, iPhoto's RAW claims are a bit, well, raw.

iView really is a great app, but in my view it's overkill for photo handling. I like it very much, but I have it because I need it for the work I do with our Marketing folks. If it were my cash I would use something else to handle my photos simply because $200 is too much for my needs.


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

Willy Z said:


> "Shoebox 1.1 will be able to display RAW files"
> The update should be out either by tonight or tomorrow...


There we go. IT'S OUT


What’s new?
Shoebox 1.1

Shoebox can now display RAW files.

Creating thumbnails is now twice as fast.

Rotating/flipping photos is now much faster, and lossless too.

Added an option in Category Info to sort categories manually.

Browser columns are now resizable.

http://kavasoft.com/Shoebox/download/index.php


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Downloading demo..thanks!


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hmm...shoebox is now 29.99, before it was 39.99, that's a bit of a piss off for those who already bought it, like me!


----------

